# SS (sunstern)



## Faz (Jul 25, 2008)

I have noticed that some people use this method for the 2x2.

I have searched all over the web for it and i can't find it.

Can someone give me a link to the page?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 25, 2008)

you're welcome


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, Tim didn't want to publish it (rather, publicize the URL) until he did well at Nationals (which he did), and he hasn't said anything yet. 

Anyhow, it's a good method. One consideration for MGLS was that the algs were portable to 2x2x2, but they turned out to all be horribly inefficient (except the Sun), and I never really went for 2x2x2-specific algs.
(So I could say I was the first to know algs for all SS cases, but oh well...)

I found some nice algs that Tim doesn't have, but my alg sheet got lost somewhere here at Mathcamp, so I'll have to re-find them and learn the cases I don't know yet.

Anyhow, again: It's fast.
The top 2x2x2 cubers at Nat know/use it. 

(And Tim and I both got a 4.0x+ on scramble 2, an easy-to-see 9-mover with SS)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 25, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> until he did well at Nationals (which he did)



No I didn't. 

I love how my name comes first.



> but they turned out to all be horribly inefficient (except the Sun)



Coincidence?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 26, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > until he did well at Nationals (which he did)
> ...


I consider winning a set of V-Cubes doing well.
But yeah, I consider my 4.50 avg a failure too, even if I don't expect to beat it ever again. (I might like it more if it contained a 2.02 fourth-in-the-world solve not beaten by Stefan. Stupid weird bouncing dynamics of Eastsheens.)

And I've always though of it as Stern-Sun, but who cares?


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 26, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Stupid weird bouncing dynamics of Eastsheens.)


Yeah, I'd know about that. I should have the top 3 avgs in NA and 3 of the top 8 in the world, but I only have two, and no V-Cubes...


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 26, 2008)

ok since im not sure whether or not tim wanted the link up now or not, i took it out of the above post. it still only took me about 5 minutes to find it elsewhere earlier, but i won't say where for now.


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 26, 2008)

if its on the internet, i think its fine to post it here or just tell him to find it himself. I've already been to the site and printed off the chart and that was even before nats


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 26, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> if its on the internet, i think its fine to post it here or just tell him to find it himself. I've already been to the site and printed off the chart and that was even before nats



The site's been up since February.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 27, 2008)

I used to do about 7-8s average with LBL, now i'm with ortega and there is no improvement.
Do you guys think perhaps learning SS would be good? would it be usable and efficient for corners first solving as well?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 28, 2008)

rachmaninovian said:


> I used to do about 7-8s average with LBL, now i'm with ortega and there is no improvement.
> Do you guys think perhaps learning SS would be good? would it be usable and efficient for corners first solving as well?



Haha, don't even think about learning SS until you're around high 4's. It won't do you that much good until then.

For corners first, you should just learn Waterman, which is CLL.


----------



## BadgerSex (Aug 27, 2008)

why would the guy make a website about the method if he didnt want people to know about it??


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 27, 2008)

Woo hoo! More thread necro!
>.>
Seriously, did you need to drag up a resolved month old thread to state something that was already discussed in the thread anyway?


----------



## BadgerSex (Aug 27, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> Woo hoo! More thread necro!
> >.>
> Seriously, did you need to drag up a resolved month old thread to state something that was already discussed in the thread anyway?



Oh yes I did... 

Well I still want to learn the method...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 27, 2008)

BadgerSex said:


> why would the guy make a website about the method if he didnt want people to know about it??


why wouldnt the guy link to it if he actually wanted everyone to know about it??

Okay, let's make this thread more fun.
Nobody's pointed it out so far, so I will: "Stern" is the German word for star. So Stern-Sun oughta be a really bright method.
Lemme get out my sunglasses.


----------



## Erik (Aug 27, 2008)

All I could say to this is AAAARGH


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 27, 2008)

I should just hide anything relevant to this method...


----------



## kratos94 (Aug 27, 2008)

Whoa i found it kewl ^.^ so yeah pretty kewl...


----------



## BadgerSex (Aug 27, 2008)

kratos94 said:


> Whoa i found it kewl ^.^ so yeah pretty kewl...



If you can't give me the link, can you at least tell me what you googled? Pleeeease?


----------



## kratos94 (Aug 27, 2008)

just google stern-sun 2x2x2 (thx for the hint lucas) and its the one that says tims page

http://esk2.awardspace.com/speed.html


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 28, 2008)

kratos94 said:


> just google stern-sun 2x2x2 (thx for the hint lucas) and its the one that says tims page
> 
> http://esk2.awardspace.com/speed.html



I can't seem to access the 2x2 page!


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 28, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> BadgerSex said:
> 
> 
> > why would the guy make a website about the method if he didnt want people to know about it??
> ...



Continuing on the subject of naming, I recall reading that Erik did some work on it too, yeah? Akkersdijk-Stern-Sun would be fitting for the esoteric nature of the method =)
(Don't hurt me, anyone)


----------



## BadgerSex (Aug 28, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> kratos94 said:
> 
> 
> > just google stern-sun 2x2x2 (thx for the hint lucas) and its the one that says tims page
> ...



Not only that, but google cache doesn't work either!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 28, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > BadgerSex said:
> ...


I think we can still hurt you for not reading from http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=79216#post79216 on. 

Continuing on the subject of naming, I recall reading that Erik did some work on it too, yeah? Garron-Akkersdijk-Stern-Sun would be fitting for the light, bouncy, fast nature of the method =)

Can we stop with joking around with it? 
Erik's associated with EG, r2, and TuRBo, and I have MGLS (else I'd care more about SS naming). We both have done some early stuff relating to SS (which is certainly a natural idea, from several contexts), but Tim Sun was the first to go for full 2x2x2-specific development, alg-learning, and creating pertinent documents. Tim called it Stern-Sun, and that's just what I think it should be.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 28, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> Continuing on the subject of naming, I recall reading that Erik did some work on it too, yeah? Akkersdijk-Stern-Sun would be fitting for the esoteric nature of the method =)
> (Don't hurt me, anyone)



When i read that i immediately thought of what the abbreviation would be... If only only someone with a last name that began with R worked on this method, too. then it could be called the GRASS method.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, I know, its a joke, calm down. In the grand scheme of things, method naming just...doesn't matter all that much >.>
And I didn't see that in the accomplishment thread. I don't read that...gets a bit dry.


----------



## Harris Chan (Aug 28, 2008)

BadgerSex said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > kratos94 said:
> ...



Muhahah I saved the page once I saw it. Owned.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 28, 2008)

lalala i printed the page out last month


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 28, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> BadgerSex said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



Too bad I've changed several algs since.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 28, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Harris Chan said:
> 
> 
> > BadgerSex said:
> ...



harris got owned


----------



## kratos94 (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww not kewl you killed it off... did you move it or is it permanently down?


----------



## Harris Chan (Aug 28, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Harris Chan said:
> ...



There's always cube explorer, geez. 

Besides, I got owned way before already: I only saved the main page, no the crucial step 2 list of algos page XD

I saved the page for my friend who's sub 4 on 2x2 anyway. 2x2 is not my domain (yet), so I guess by the time I actually get into it , the page will be up again.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 28, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Besides, I got owned way before already: I only saved the main page, no the crucial step 2 list of algos page XD



Nicely done. anyway, I will never touch awardspace ever again: its propensity to suck amazes me. Guess you guys'll have to look harder.


----------



## kratos94 (Aug 28, 2008)

So its up in another location? is that what you're saying kirby?


----------



## Jai (Aug 29, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Guess you guys'll have to look harder.


Ha, I immediately tried searching google for your implied new site, so I searched Tim's Page, and ended up with a wikipedia article about somebody called Tim Page. 

Are you gonna move to 110mb? It seems to be pretty popular.
If you're going to make us hunt for the link, make it challenging by not mentioning your name, and the word "cube".


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 29, 2008)

Jai said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Guess you guys'll have to look harder.
> ...



110MB is blocked in China, so that's not an option.  It's not impossible, since someone else posted the link a couple months ago.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 29, 2008)

two words.

who cares?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 29, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> two words.
> 
> who cares?



Hey, I like that idea! Mind if I use this in your threads?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 29, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > two words.
> ...




NAH thats okay, cause i dont walk into your threads randomly and say that so why should you do that to ME? 

Nice try though


----------



## Lofty (Aug 29, 2008)

I remember seeing a link to your page a couple months ago. Is that the page that everyone wants but no one has? It was like blue or gray and maybe yellow. Now they know just to search on the forum.
edit: nvm, I used this new feature on the site called the search function and found that the links I recalled were to your awardspace site and so not there.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 29, 2008)

yeah i just find it ridiculous that he posted something on here trying to like hide his method or something lol.

hmmm trying to hide his method... reminds me of someone i know...
his name was like....
Katyas Muti or something... 

JK


----------



## Faz (Aug 29, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> yeah i just find it ridiculous that he posted something on here trying to like hide his method or something lol.
> 
> hmmm trying to hide his method... reminds me of someone i know...
> his name was like....
> ...



I laughed for about 5 seconds!

You know what i think, i think that you should make a layer, then use COLL to get a PLL skip every time.

THat would be very fast.


----------



## Karthik (Aug 29, 2008)

Get over it, Derrick. Time to move on.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 29, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> yeah i just find it ridiculous that he posted something on here trying to like hide his method or something lol.
> 
> hmmm trying to hide his method... reminds me of someone i know...
> his name was like....
> ...



Basically, a lot of people don't realize it's an expert method. I don't like the idea of people all learning this method and doing 9sec times.


----------



## Lofty (Aug 29, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah i just find it ridiculous that he posted something on here trying to like hide his method or something lol.
> ...



hehe I want to learn it now! I suck at 2x2 I'll get 9s times easy!
wuts the wr? i wunt to b fast lik u.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 29, 2008)

I can still get this  If you really want to learn it, just ask Tim and make him approve you. I think it's really not worth it at all, so just turn faster and deal w/ it.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 30, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah i just find it ridiculous that he posted something on here trying to like hide his method or something lol.
> ...



THATS WHAT I DO


----------



## Faz (Aug 30, 2008)

What are your times? ^^


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 30, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> What are your times? ^^



sub 7.5 now. I'm still working on it. I think i can get sub 5 avg soon


----------



## MistArts (Aug 30, 2008)

Why are the advance methods just a combination/simplification of the regulars ones?

Like:

Ortega -> OFOTA
Guimond -> SS
COLL -> EG


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 30, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Why are the advance methods just a combination/simplification of the regulars ones?
> 
> Like:
> 
> ...



I would say both Ortega and Guimond combined lead to both OFOTA and SS, while COLL + Ortega leads to EG.

Would you like to suggest an advanced method that DOESN'T have a simpler counterpart?


----------



## joey (Aug 30, 2008)

Petrus -> ???


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 30, 2008)

joey said:


> Petrus -> ???



You're just being an *******.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 30, 2008)

joey said:


> Petrus -> ???




Petrus (COLL) -> EG


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 30, 2008)

MistArts said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Petrus -> ???
> ...



Let's use EG when doing Petrus!


----------

